# Materials for screen printed tags



## AGR9 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi All,
I am currently looking into screen printing my own tags for tees and hoodies, and ideally would like to print them onto a sheet of material before cutting and sewing them in.

Part of my research led to me to a screen printing article in Computer Arts Magazine's Streetwear issue (143) in which the guys from Andwot suggesting printing tags this way 'using a fabric of your choice'.

My question is which fabric(s) to use? I've tried my best to research this but have found very little. I'm looking for something relatively soft, and receptive to waterbased inks.

Can anyone suggest anything, and where to get it from (I'm in the uk)

Thanks in advance.
AGR9


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Im not really much help with this subject, but I just want to say that that magazine was so awesome, I got tons of ideas and new information from it.


----------



## IngiMarie (May 16, 2011)

I have had good results screen printing my tags on an interlock cotton. It really depends on how you are attaching them. If you sew all around a soft cotton is fine. If you tack the corners you need something with more body to it


----------

